# Butter's Lawn Journal 2019



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone!
I thought I would start off the new year by starting a lawn journal.
It's not a renovation or overseed just mostly mature turf type tall fescue.



Here's some background.
Kansas 
5000 square feet.
I have lived in the house for 20+ years.
I did a complete lawn renovation in 1999 and again in 2013.
2013 renovation I used this seed.


The soil is mostly good Kansas farm soil.
I have used primarily Milorganite for the last few years. I hope to try something different for 2019. Last year I used some Green Country Fert products as well. 
This summer I installed an irrigation system which is going to be a big deal for me this year. I have a few problems every year that I'll address as they come up.
I've rambled enough for now. More to follow.
Thanks,
Butter


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Hey Butter I look forward to your updates and seeing how you address your problems as they come up. Subscribed!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

7" of heavy wet snow.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

January summery.
10" of snow, a little rain and a lot of cold.
One month closer to spring!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That's how mine looks right now...mostly brown.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

February summary 
4-5" of snow.
1-2" of rain.
Still lots of cold!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

First mow of the season!
Not really necessary or impressive but it's been a long winter and I've been anxious to get going.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

After a very "wintery" winter spring green up has been slow but it's getting there.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice photo progression! I feel your pain on the snow spring greenup. I haven't had my first mow yet.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It's gettin' there.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got down some Milorganite this morning at .5#N/K and RGS at 4oz/K. Now it's trying to rain. Life and lawn are good!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I spot seeded a few places. Mostly by the street where people drive though the edge. Oh how I long for curbs!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got my soil test results back.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Butter said:


> I got my soil test results back.


I don't think that you need to worry too much about soil test results. That front lawn looks great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @Chris LI 
I have a group of friends/coworkers that all work hard on our lawns. We have a saying about our lawns.
"It's gettin' there"


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed today.
It's gettin' there.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Super straight double singles?! Nice!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

That looks awesome.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Single doubles! They look great.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed today.
Still visible(to me anyway) are scars from the irrigation install, spots where I dug out Poa triv., current Poa triv., repaired grub damage, Poa a. and vehicle damage by the street.
But for the most part it's gettin' there.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I was out of town for the weekend. My daughter sent me this picture.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

That's some good looking turf right there. Looks great!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

+1 Fantastic


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

After 8 days and 5+ inches of rain I was finally able to mow.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

I need a kit, those strips are amazing!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I made mine. If you saw it you'd probably laugh!


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

I've been looking at all the diy kits. This one seems like the best so far because it solves the backing up problem that most of them have.

https://youtu.be/LyMrW-M9ETg


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

What's your HOC? Looks great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The BEAST! 
3 5/8" is all I can get after a couple modifications.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Butter said:


> The BEAST!
> 3 5/8" is all I can get after a couple modifications.


That's awesome.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

10 days 10 inches of rain and more tonight!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah it's been rough the last 2 weeks. We went almost a month with no rain and now it's non stop. Guess the good news is we should be able to make it through much of May without irrigation.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

jjepeto said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > The BEAST!
> ...


^+1
As a Snapper guy, I love this! I don't have a vintage beast like yours, but it is a Snapper Hi-Vac with four different blades. Keep up the good work. IMHO, 3-5/8" is all you really need. When I've mowed at 4", I have too much flop. The density is much better at 3.5", for me. This year, I'm trying to stay at 3" for most of the summer, and only go up to 3.5" if necessary, for the 2-3 hottest mowings/weeks.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks! It seems like with Snappers you either love em or hate em! I love em!
So the official rainfall for my town was 10.61" in 10 days! I wish we could save some for July and August. It's been tough to do anything. I mowed tonight but it's shaggy and uneven.
I'll hit it again Saturday.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed the opposite direction today.
It's still kinda rough from all the rain and from having to mow twice when it got too tall. 
Also, it's getting stalky and seedy which makes it tough to cut, causing white tips even with a sharp blade.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Still looks awesome. I'll take that turf any day!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Carbon X


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mulch mowed. I rarely mulch mow, almost always bag. I didn't want to bag the fertilizer I applied Sunday.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@ButterNice stripes and nice edging!

Let me know your thoughts on Carbon X, I'm sure it's going to be good but I am holding out till next year to try it.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Single doubles in two directions. Awesome!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

&#128077;


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't know if it's the Carbon X or the sunshine or both but the color and stripes are really starting to pop!
Today I spot sprayed a few broadleaf weeds and applied RGS at 4oz/K.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I broke the 1/3 rule for the countless time this spring!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed today. It was too wet but it needed it and there's more rain coming tomorrow. We've had about 12" of rain so far this month!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Did you notice any color change when applying Carbonx?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+ 
It's tough to say. CX has been down 2 full weeks and we've had constant heavy rain for the last month. Very little sunshine. I will say that it doesn't seem as green as years past when I had it all hopped on Milorganite. I'm just not sure if that's the fertilizer or the weather conditions. It is growing like crazy.
I'll also say that I am rarely satisfied with the color but that's more of a problem with me rather than the fertilizer or the grass.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the response. I'll be putting down carbonx in the next week or so


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Those stripes man!! I was going to get a stripping kit but with getting ready to move to a new house I decided to hold off. I'll keep enjoying yours!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

How could you not be satisfied with that color lol


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

May wrap up.
13.8" of rain!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

And I thought 1" of rain the other night was a lot!! Lawn looks great bud. :thumbup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

So there's this...


The Chamber of Commerce in my town gives a yard of the month. After finishing a distant 2nd to KCBen forTLF LOTM (congrats @KCBen you deserve it)I was pretty excited to get this in my yard! I've never really won anything before.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Congrats man, well deserved!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I love TTTF and amongst many of lawns I love to look at here, I am very fond of yours. Very nice recognition!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice job @Butter. Fantastic looking lawn.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @FORT,@Killsocket, @Budstl

It hasn't rained for five days in a row!
So I mowed. A few post back I was whining about the color but today I'm happy with it. I think I just need to see it in the middle of of the day with full sun more often.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got 1/2" rain this morning. Humidity is high. Mowed this evening. The lawn is ripe with fungus. Early on my plan was to not treat for fungus and ride it out but now that it's here I'm not sure I have the guts to do that.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought I could be brave and tough it out but I just couldn't do it. I sprayed fungicide. This stuff is gross and smells bad.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter I don't blame you one bit. We got hit with all that rain then humidity a week or so before you and my lawn had fungus. I wanted to put something down but didn't since we are moving so I decided to let the grass/fungus grow out then cut an inch shorter than normal and bag the clippings. It worked but was very anxious lol. If I wasn't moving I would have put fungicide down too. Look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I had a good day in the lawn today.
I mowed.
Applied Acelepryn. Last year I had grubs and cut worms.
Applied Carbon X at .5lbsN/K.
Turned on the irrigation for the first time this year. It's set to water everything in overnight.
Life and lawn are good!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Applied RGS at 6oz/K


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

So I got this off Craigslist today.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Butter let me know what you think of the carbon x.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Kballen11 
The CarbonX is good. I can tell that it doesn't have the iron content that Milorganite has but other than that it's good. Also it's been a tough year to compare to past years because of all the rain in May. We'll see how it is over a season or two.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Butter said:


> So I got this off Craigslist today.


Nice score! It looks like the stainless version of the Accu Pro 2000. That's $600+ new. I'm sure you did much better than that. It should last a lifetime. Good luck!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Butter said:


> So I got this off Craigslist today.


Nice snag. I've been looking for a better spreader on craigslist. Must have missed this one lol


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed. It's still kinda fungusy.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I pull this out of the end of the driveway where concrete and asphalt and Fescue all come together. It was growing in old asphalt.
Look at those roots! Don't look at the fungus.



It's still very fungusy. I know that's not a word but it's the best way to describe it. Also still suffering from white tips and dying stalks.



But once the light gets just right it looks ok.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

1/2" rain today. I mowed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I got some extra photosynthesis going on today!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Your single/doubles always look awesome! I finally gave it a try today myself.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @FORT 
Let's see em!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Just put them up!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Saturday night/Sunday morning got 2.7" of rain.
Tonight I mowed.


Also cleaned up the edge of the landscape bed with the stick edger. It's no edge redefiner or landscape scissors but it worked nicely. Does anyone else use a stick edger on a natural edge?
Lastly, why do I have better color on my side yard than I do on my main yard? I've been at this property for 20+ years, two renovations and I can't figure it out.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

6-25. I applied GCF Microgreene. It rained 1/2" that night/next morning.
Today I mowed.



It's about time to switch up the pattern.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Just a killer lawn. Really enjoy your updated photos!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Still looking good like always. Wonder how much longer it takes you to mow single doubles vs just normal mowing lol. I tried it a couple times when I mowed with my push mower but wasn't a fan, also I don't have a strip kit so my push mower doesn't stripe well enough to really care what the stripe pattern is.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

Curious what your height of cut is? Sorry if you said earlier, just been admiring the photos! Looks great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks!
HOC is 3 5/8" nearly year round. I'd like to mow it higher, especially this time of year but that's as high as my mower will go.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Well I didn't do a second fungicide app and now instead of a few lesion I have widespread Brown Patch.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed and it looks ok from a distance and in picture but I'm gonna have to get aggressive with the fungus.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy 4th of July!
I have Brown Patch throughout the lawn and some Dollar Spot I think.
Yesterday I sprayed fungicide and RGS. 
Last night we got 1" rain.
Today I sprayed iron.
I'm trying to do whatever I can to keep it looking good but conditions are perfect for fungus.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm switching my mow pattern. It's been a while since I mowed singles, it takes a lot less time.



These are gonna take awhile to fade and I'm sure gonna miss them.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed yesterday. Got the fungus bad!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Over the weekend I sprayed for nut sedge and another round of fungicide. The brown patch is maybe getting better, at least that's what I keep telling myself. Also have some heat/drought stress where the soil is thin or the irrigation cover is weak. It's supposed to be in the upper 90's to 100 later this week so the fungus will get better and the heat stress will get worse. 
Mowed tonight. It's not really a pleasant picture but it's fescue in Kansas in July!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter It was a good night for a mow! It looks like it's getting better to me as well. I'm not sure if I am ready for the heat wave coming our way.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Last week was hot! I've been irrigating some. Sunday we got a nice 1 1/4" rain. Last night I mowed for the first time in a week.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Awesome Job! Grass looks like it made it through the heat. Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed tonight and applied soybean meal. 
I've been wanting do some kind of summer fertilizer and since I'm in farm county I thought I'd throw down some grains.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

1 year ago I installed my irrigation system.


July 26, 2018


July 28, 2019


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

My next house will definitely have an irrigation system. Have considered installing one at my current house but really don't plan on staying much more then another year or two. It's a game changer though.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

July is over and August started with a little bit of rain and a mow.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

We painted the house this weekend. I think the new color really helps the lawn pop. 
I mowed tonight. 
The soybean meal I put on last week has helped the color a lot. I was pleasantly surprised. I did put on more than I intended due to my inability to do simple math.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Where are you sourcing SBM?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice color choice for your house....lawn is looking real good as well. What Is you HOC?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@g-man I got the SBM from a local elevator/COOP. $13 for a 50lb bag. I don't know if that's a good deal or not. I was very impressed with how the turf responded. I want to learn more about using SBM and other grains.
@JDgreen18 Thanks. HOC is 3 5/8".


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

We got a couple nice rains this week. Temps have been average or below(upper 80's-lower 90's) but humidity has been kind of high. I have some Dollar Spot(I think) but at this point In the season I won't treat it.
This morning I mowed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whoa! Nice stripes!!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The humidity has been brutal this week. I have given up the fight against fungus.
This evening I mowed.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed.

Fungus has been bad for me this year. I'm thinking about running a dethatcher through it to remove dead and damaged grass. I also need to change some cultural practices.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Fungus is the worst! What cultural practices are you thinking about changing? I agree with dethatching to get some of the dead grass out. Still looking good!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Brown patch and dollar spot have been devastating for me this year. Drastic times call for drastic measures.
Yesterday I mowed at my normal hoc 
3 5/8". Then dropped the mower to 2 3/4" and mowed it again. Then I ran a flail blade dethatcher over it to pull up some dead grass and kind of just thin it out a bit. My fescue has always been very thick maybe to thick so hopefully thinning it will help some with air flow. I will have to spot seed some but I won't overseed the whole yard. It rained all night and is raining this morning. Temps and humidity are headed down. I expect it to recover well.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@FORT I have always loved to mow as tall as I can and roll to get those nice stripes. I also like to keep it pumped up on N. So I'm going to try to mow a little shorter and not give it as much fertilizer. I really want to be better at making adjustments based on weather conditions and how the turf is doing not based on "that's how I've always done it".
And I need to find a good fungicide program and stick with it.
Then again you know how our weather is, next year it will probably be hot and dry.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It's been a weird summer for sure. I moved up my reno plans a week because weather is too good right now not to. Last year it was still in the 90s and dry in early sept.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm glad August is over! 12" of rain and crazy humidity has wreaked my fescue. It's hard to complain though with a bunch of people having to deal with hurricanes.
I'm keeping it mowed shorter and raking dead grass out preparing for an overseed next weekend. Also took the opportunity to nuke some Poa triv. I hate the lawn looking bad but I also really love fixing it.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I kinda always thought TTTF spreading by rhizomes was bs marketing because I never actually saw it in person. Today I found this.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Butter said:


> I kinda always thought TTTF spreading by rhizomes was bs marketing because I never actually saw it in person. Today I found this.


Wow. That is the second, possibly third, picture of RTF that has been posted this year. Very cool. @Green


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda always thought TTTF spreading by rhizomes was bs marketing because I never actually saw it in person. Today I found this.
> ...


Now this is TTTF with rhizomes (the previous (2nd) one someone posted SP mentions above ended up being KBG).

Both of us have Firecracker LS...hmmm.

And that's one heck of a rhizome. How long were they?

Do you notice any recovery ever happening in damaged areas?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Green @social port 
It is probably 2" at the widest spot at the bottom of the roots. It was at the edge of some damage. It was sure trying to do its thing. Pretty cool to find. Like I said I never really believed before. Early in the day I found another one but it had a much wider blade.
I would love to know what variety it is.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Butter, thanks. Now, does anyone know what part is considered the crown on these plants?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Lots of seeding this weekend.
5K in the front overseed.
10K in the back overseed.
5K in the back primary seed. The last of the K31 and Bermuda.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I think you will like the winners circle if you haven't used it before.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Mowed yesterday. Rain last night and cooler temps. Good grass growing weather is here! The overseed is finally coming along and existing turf is perking up. Starter fertilizer today. I got to use my Anderson's spreader for the first time. I'll spend the next couple weeks weaseling in thin spots.

The renovation in the back, low input area, is coming in ok. I absolutely love fescue growing up through dead Bermuda!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

We got some nice rain Friday and Saturday. Just short of 2". Today I mowed.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The lawn is looking really nice, @Butter. And I agree with you: it looks especially sweet when Bermuda is going down while fescue is coming up!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@social port Thanks!
As you know Bermuda is never gone. I've had luck with Pylex but where do I find the recipe for your soul stealer?


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@Butter Wanted to let you know that even though I don't have a TTTF lawn anymore, I'm still lurking on your journal lol. Looks great man! How's the back yard coming along?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@FORT Thanks!
The back yard is coming along nice. It's kind of different than the front. Low input and home to a big hound dog. The standards are very different but the renovated section is doing ok.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like its recovering nicely.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Butter, here is Soul Stealer CCO.

Fill your tank 70 percent full with water
Mix 3 ounces (powder) of Ammonium Sulfate per gallon of water
Add Ornamec at highest label rate
Add Weed B Gone CCO at highest label rate (another triclopyr solution is fine as an alternative)
Add water to fill the tank to desired number of gallons
Add glyphosate (Note: Your glyphosate must NOT contain Diquat. Check AI label.)
Add a non-ionic surfactant
Add marking dye (optional)
Mix

Of the bermuda that I've hit over the past two years, I consider the solution to be effective, as I have cut down substantially on the bermuda outbreak. A majority of the bermuda that I've seen this year is bermuda that returned after taking a year off after I hit it with glyphosate and some fluazifop during my 2017 reno. 
This year I believe that I have achieved several one shot kills, but the more times that you can hit the bermuda, the better. I would be even more effective if I watered more.

Of course, as I understand it, Pylex has a lot of perks, too.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @social port 
What do you use if you want to knock back the Bermuda but not TTTF or KBG?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Butter , I really don't go that route. For me, it's all or nothing when fighting that plant. When I have done more selective strategies in the past, I've used ornamec only. It is a solid product, but it is easy to hurt fescue, and there are temp restrictions. That makes multiple apps challenging because of the consistently hot summer temps.
If I had Pylex, that would be my first choice.

More theoretically, here is where my thinking would be-to knock the Bermuda back while also keeping my cool season turf
Pylex
Triclopyr (possibly stunting)
Propiconazole (possibly stunting)
Acclaim
Fluazifop (risk of injury increased)


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I spent some time spot seeding some thin spots this week. I really needed to mow but we've got a lot of rain this week and it's just too wet.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm hoping to mow today. Like you it's just been way too wet. Also it's crazy how much slower seed is germinating for me now compared to a month ago. Month ago it was germinating in 4 to 5 days. Last week I seeded a few bare spots and 8 days later I only see a couple seeds that have germinated. Ugh winter is almost here.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Today was probably the nicest day of the entire year! Absolutely gorgeous out!
I mowed.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It sure looks like you enjoyed the mow! :thumbup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

First frost right on schedule.




Mowed the renovation in the backyard for the first time this week.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I mowed and applied Ammonium Sulphate to the front lawn.



The weather is absolutely perfect! I love fall!


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Looking great - such a good time of year for density :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice! Trophy lawn and Trophy spreader (stainless Accupro 2000, if I ID'd correctly). :thumbsup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Socks. 
Thanks Chris. The spreader is an Andersons SR2000, I believe the same as Accupro 2000. I found it on Craiglist. It has some wear and is missing a few things but works great. It is an absolute joy to use. I've only used it twice and it has become my most cherished lawn tool. If anyone ever has a chance to get one do not hesitate.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I think it's basically the same thing, too. Over the years, I bought a couple of AP 2000's (regular steel, painted black) for work, and they are fabulous! I couldn't justify the expense of the SS model, but they should last a long time. That SR2000 should provide many, many happy years of service for you. I see that you have the side deflector, which makes it even more useful.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven't laid down any stripes in a while due to overseeding and spot seeding. 
Today I put my roller back on the BEAST and mowed.

There's something about the color in the fall!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I had today off work. Another beautiful fall day! 
I mowed the front and the back.
Applied AMS at .5lbs N per K. This may be another fall app or it may be winterizer. I'm not sure because the weather may be getting a little wintery over the next week. I'm still trying to figure out how the nitrogen blitz can work in my climate on TTTF.

Notice the Maple on the west side of the driveway. Every year I threaten to cut it down. Then every year it does this!

One more shot of the lawn. I love the color this time of year!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

That color is popping! Fantastic job man!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Lawn looks great.

I swear someday I'm going to prioritize the $600+ for a brand new one of those spreaders...I'm going to be doing lawn stuff for many more years, and it will actually be quite cost effective, rather than going through 10+ more cheap spreaders that add up to the same cost. But I would gladly take a used one, too.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks FORT
Thanks Green. I didn't spend near that for my spreader. That would never fit into my budget. But after having it and using it I will say that if something ever happened to it I would do whatever I had to do to get another one.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @samjonester

Fall leaves on green grass is one of my favorite things!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

You ready for the snow this week?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

No. I'm never ready for snow!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Snow!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Today I mowed. After mowing east/west a few times I mowed the complimentary north/south stripes today. They are kind of difficult to photograph. Top growth has mostly stopped. I was really just mowing leaves and rolling in stripes.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's nice to see it from another angle. I like that checkerboard. It looks like there should be some turf sports going on there. :clapping:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Chris. I'm gonna try to be better about taking pics from some different angles.
No turf sports going on here. I really don't even like anybody walking on it!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Butter said:


> No turf sports going on here. I really don't even like anybody walking on it!


I know what you're talking about (i.e., I'm always conscientious to walk on the sidewalk or curb on the mower passes to avoid extra foot traffic).

One major reason why I decided to go lower this year was to improve density on the lawn, for the kids to play on it. I used to cut very high as the LCN does, but my lawn took a beating at 3.5"-4".


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Winterized the irrigation Thursday. Mowed today. There was a little bit of growth over the last week but not much. I mostly mowed leaves. I had planned to apply the last fertilizer app but I ran out of daylight. The color is fading. It still looks good in the right light at the right angle. Also spot sprayed some broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesting weather this week. Monday or Tuesday low of 5! Thursday high near 70!
Haven't had any measurable moisture in 45 days.
Today I mowed the front yard and threw down Ammonium Sulfate for winterizer. Fertilized the back with Anderson's Humic Coated Urea. Also turned the irrigation back on in the front.



The pictures look better than it does in person. I'm really not ready for the lawn season to end but I guess I don't have a choice. I really only have two hobbies, my lawn and drinking cheap beer, and they both slow down this time of year.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Read through the whole thread, killer stripes! Going to make a roller for my Snapper, too &#128513;. What blade are you running on your mower?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Gilley11 thanks.
I'd like to see the roller you build.
I've been using a gator blade for the last couple seasons. It's mulches and bags really well and is good at chopping leaves. I started using it because I couldn't find a high lift blade that was flat and true. I like the high lift blade for bagging but I just can't find a flat one. The ninja blade is good at mulching grass not so good at chopping leaves.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Butter how much fert do you put your lawn to bed with? Thinking of maybe throwing one more round down before the rain we are supposed to get Wednesday


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Jfarm_13 .67 lbs of granular Ammonium Sulfate. I was shooting for .5 but ended up with a little more.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Butter thanks. Your lawn always looks so nice.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Despite nice weather this week and adequate moisture the color took a big hit mid week. I guess it is late November and the season is winding down.

Today I mulched in some leaves.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanksgiving day we got .40" of rain.
Friday I raked some leaves and Friday night got another .70" rain. 
The color is mostly gone and it's gone earlier than most years. I suspect that's due to being dry before the first cold snap of the year, 5 degrees on November 12.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I managed to keep my lawn journal going for an entire year! I had a lot of fun doing it. TLF is a great place and I'm glad to have my little part of it. I learn something here everyday.
2019 was a good year for the lawn, challenging as alway but good.

See ya next year!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey Butter.. Happy New Year to you too.


----------

